# Woweee! Thank you Aunty T... I love my goodies



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you so much for all of the goodies, we were only expecting the necklace and dress but were so excited to see the other goodies! 

It took a bit and she was a little scared as she has not ever really worn anything before. We didn't take into consideration her huge head with the neck measurements and the dress had to be slid over her head so it wasn't pretty, LOL 

But wook how pretty it is on!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG! She is cuter than words. What a teeny loves he is! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's so itty bitty! We have two of those Kong bear toys and Odie loves them. The dress and necklace look great on her!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

So itty bitty. .too cute for words. We have the bear frog and a duck.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

So adorable! She looks like one of those huge-eyed manga characters. A big 'aaah' from me!


----------



## ashley01 (Jul 10, 2013)

Omg wat a doll she is !!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh itsy bitsy sweet, Angel!! Aunty T is so happy your gifts made it, and that you like them! You look stunning in your little dress and necklace! Kisses and hugs baby girl! You're very very welcome! 

Haha! Was it too tight over her head? I got it 2 inches bigger in the neck and chest measurements. I was hoping it would fit her for awhile. It's so hard to buy clothes online. I can just picture trying to get it over her head. :lol: Bless her little heart. 

I added 2 inches to the little necklace. It's definitely too big. :lol: I started to try it on Jade before I put the end clasp on it, since they have the same neck measurement. But Jade and Chance were all cuddled up together, sleeping. I hated to wake her. The plus side is that it should fit perfect when she's through growing. I don't mind making a smaller one for now if you'd like.  

The collar is a cat collar. The others all started at 8 inches. I loved the cupcake pattern, and the bells will help you keep up with her. :lol:

I can tell she's growing longer in length, as you mentioned. Her shape reminds me a lot of Chance near that age. His little legs were super duper short, real short neck like little Gidget. He grew in length first too. I'll have to see if I can find any of his baby pics. I lost most of his and Lexie's, and some of Gia's earlier months in a crashed hard drive. :/ 

Thank you so much for the pics! I just love her!! :love5:

Oh, was going to ask. Is her leg inside the dress? Does it have leg holes? I only got to see pics of it on Etsy. I couldn't tell how the bottom was made.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes it velcros on the chest, it is the way she is standing that is making it look like only one leg is out, LOL!

No you do not need to make her a smaller necklace, she will grow into it but thanks for the offer. 
Thanks so much for the thoughtful gifts, you are a sweetheart


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I measured her again last night and she is still at 4 inches from base of neck to base of tail so I don't think she has gained any length yet?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Yes it velcros on the chest, it is the way she is standing that is making it look like only one leg is out, LOL!
> 
> No you do not need to make her a smaller necklace, she will grow into it but thanks for the offer.
> Thanks so much for the thoughtful gifts, you are a sweetheart


Okay. :lol: :lol: I was thinking, oh my word, does it have leg holes. :lol:

You're very welcome! I enjoyed shopping for her! xxx



Yoshismom said:


> I measured her again last night and she is still at 4 inches from base of neck to base of tail so I don't think she has gained any length yet?


Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you said she had grown in length a bit. Sometime I have to read real fast. :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I may have put that in one of my post as it looked like it the other day but I measured her and it is not a measurable difference???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's just so itty bitty, but she does look like she's grown just a tad. That's a good thing, though. When they aren't growing is when you have to worry. Gain and growth at her age is a good sign of health.


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Too cute! Is she fully grown. She is so tiny.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is just soooooo adorable. I love the dress. She looks like she could become quite the diva child!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a doll baby she is! We have that bear toy and I know how TINY it is. So seeing her next to it just shows how itty bitty she really is. Wow.  I just love her. Keep posting pics Michelle!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Spirit said:


> Too cute! Is she fully grown. She is so tiny.


No not full grown yet. I wish I could tell you how old she is but her first owner was unscrupulous and it was hard to believe him. My guess is somewhere between 9 and 12 weeks old now?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Michelle, she is sooooo adorable. What a little doll. And T that was so kind of you. Always such a sweetie you are xx


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

She is so darn pretty and cute! How thoughtful of auntie T!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

dear lord she is so very very cute!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! She is just precious


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh how precious she is!!! That dress on her is just too cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KayC said:


> Michelle, she is sooooo adorable. What a little doll. And T that was so kind of you. Always such a sweetie you are xx


Thank you so much, Kay! xxx Michelle waited so long for the right baby to come along. I'm so very excited for her.  I love doing nice things for people. Michelle is such a sweetheart! It was my pleasure shopping for her new teensy bundle of joy. :love5:



Kalisee said:


> She is so darn pretty and cute! How thoughtful of auntie T!


Thank you so much!  xxx I had a blast shopping for her!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Teresa, I would still love for you to send me photos of Chance when he was a baby ;-)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad you mentioned that. I had already forgot. :lol: Today has been crazy. I'll see what I can find. I lost so many in that crashed hard drive. 

I did look at some of the vet receipts that I kept in their folders. At 10 weeks old he weighed 11 oz. His legs were so short that his tummy just barely didn't drag the ground. :lol: He had the real short neck too. He wasn't quite as long in length as Gidget. He could completely stretch out his entire body, head included in my palm. I have a picture of him carrying one of those Hertz teensy tiny toy Elephants and it's as big as he was. Anyway, him and Gidgets size at that age is very similar. He grew in length first, then his legs started actually growing to keep him from dragging the floor. :lol:

Let me see what I can find.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I found this pic in my photo bucket album. He was 9 weeks old here. That toy is about 3 inches long. Next time you are at Target or Walmart, they carry that toy. It'll give you a very good idea of how teeny tiny he was. He was so darn cute! He ran around like a chicken with his head cut off. He would wrestle Lexie. :lol: Funniest thing ever to see a dog that teeny running around like he thought he was a great big boy. :lol: 

I'll look for more. I'm not home right now. I had one of him standing like Gidget in the pic with her gifts. Other than him being a bit shorter in length, they were very similar in size.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awe, how sweet!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Awe, how sweet!


Thank you, Michelle! 

It's truly amazing how teeny some of them are. Like seriously hamster sized. :lol: Thank goodness they grow some. Can you imagine having a full grown dog that bitty running around everywhere. :lol: You'd have to keep them in a hamster cage.  :lol:


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

TLI
It's truly amazing how teeny some of them are. Like seriously hamster sized. :lol: Thank goodness they grow some. Can you imagine having a full grown dog that bitty running around everywhere. :lol: You'd have to keep them in a hamster cage. ;) :lol:[/QUOTE said:


> You could exercise them in one of those hamster wheels! Before I got interested in Chis, I had no idea dogs that small even existed. They are so utterly adorable!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

SarahJG said:


> You could exercise them in one of those hamster wheels! Before I got interested in Chis, I had no idea dogs that small even existed. They are so utterly adorable!


Haha! True. :lol: That would be so funny.

Me either. I had seen plenty of Chi's, but they were all "regular" sized Chi's. My Dad's brother and his wife had 2 Chi's when I was growing up. I always thought they were so sweet. They were small, about 8 lbs. A lady here that owns a doggie boutique had 2 tiny Chi's, but they both passed early on. :/ She has 8 dogs. They were all rescue type situations. Mostly were re homes.


----------

